# Weighted Companion Cube



## Archaeic (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, the one from Portal. Go look it up on Wikipedia if you don't know what Portal is, it's an awesome game. I decided to draw this as a homage to the Companion Cube.









Spoiler: Portal



GLaDOS is so mean >:( She makes you incinerate the COmpanion Cube! He's still alive though.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2008)

HE'S ALIVE IN OUR _HEARTS._

Adorable drawing, though. <3 Not sure how you make a cube cute but you managed it!


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 6, 2008)

The cube was cute anyway.

This just made him cuter.


----------

